# Source check



## gmen8306 (Nov 5, 2015)

Anyone have any info on muscleteklabs or alpha USA?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 6, 2015)

No. 


10char.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2015)

Muscletek? Yeah I have used their stuff.  The nitrotek gave me horrible protein farts and the celltek was a ripoff. All it had in it was some creatine and sugar.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 6, 2015)

G-men??? My god....


----------



## Dex (Nov 6, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 10char.



Damn, after 5 months on the board I finally had to Google what the h*ll "10char" meant. I thought it was an inside joke.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 7, 2015)

^^^^^^ Noob ^^^^^^^^^^


----------

